# Gnome 2.18.2-r1 e finestre non funzionanti [risolto]

## rb34

avevo su firefox 2.0.0.3 e gnome 2.16, volevo upgradare firefox, ed emerge mi ha aggiornato libgnomeui, e gnome non mi andava più. Allora ho deciso di aggiornare gnome, già che c'ero.

A parte alcune peripezie (expat che mi portava a un upgrade di numerosi pacchetti, cosa risolta al momento con un mask) sono giunto alla fine dell'upgrade, ho anche dato revdep-rebuild che mi dice che il sistema è ok.

GDM parte e funziona regolarmente, gnome parte, ma manca, in pratica, il gestore delle finestre, nel senso che firefox (che avvio automaticamente) si apre senza cornice, e inoltre (credo sia correlato) l'applet delle note di gnome mi mostra all'avvio tutte le note come al solito, ma faccio "nascondi note" non nasconde proprio nulla. 

Nautilus funziona nel senso che l'esplorazione cartella funziona, sempre senza le cornici delle finestre intorno, cosa che mi impedisce di chiuderle con alt-f4, ma si chiudono con file->chiudi.

Insomma, che è successo?? 

Stavo, a dir la verità, già pensando a un downgrade (peraltro credo non troppo semplice), ma se qualcuno ha qualche idea su cosa controllare o cosa non va, beh, un'occhiata a gnome 2.18 la darei

edit: aggiungo che la combinazione di tasti che avevo impostato per aprire il terminale in gnome non funziona più, anche se da menu si apre come al solito (ma nell'angolo in alto a sinistra e senza cornice, come tutte le applicazioni)

----------

## micio

Come Window manager usi metacity o compiz o beryl?

Prova a lanciarlo a mano e vedi che succede, a un mio amico è successo qualcosa di simile e lui ha tamponato aggiungendo all'avvio della sessione il comando 

```
metacity
```

ciau ciau!

----------

## rb34

uso metacity, e in effetti lanciandolo a mano tutto ha funzionato di nuovo.

Ho poi fatto salva impostazioni sessione da preferenze->sessioni.

grazie.

----------

## luigi.malago

anche io ho dovuto aggiunger metacity nelle applicazione che partono con gnome, perché avevo lo stesso problema.

ma è normale doverlo aggiungere a mano? una volta non avevo questo problema e tutto andava..

poi ho giocato un po' con beryl, compiz & co e mi sono trovato in questa situazione..

Luigi

----------

## micio

Io personalmente non ho di questi problemi, e ho installato sia compiz che beryl ke fusion, ma comunque riesco tranquillamente a far partire metacity senza problemi semplicemente non abilitando gli altri   :Cool: ... 

c'è da dire che ho gnome 2.16.3   :Embarassed: 

Comunque sia per quello che so, la 2.18 non è il massimo della stabilità per ora (e potrei sbagliarmi eh) quindi  onde evitare di fare danni resto così che in fondo non ci sono grandi modifiche... più che altro sono impaziente di vedere un giorno (credo ancora molto lontano putroppo) Gnome3   :Twisted Evil: 

Micio

----------

## rb34

mi sono poi accorto che la soluzione postata da me non va, nel senso che non bastava fare "salva impostazioni sessione", ha funzionato solo fino al riavvio (anche se ero già uscito e rientrato dalla sessione passando per gdm, boh). Ho fatto proprio come suggerito, inserendo metacity tra i programmi da avviare... che dire, così funziona.

Gnome 2.18 personalmente lo vedo regolarmente funzionante, l'unica cosa è che gnome-power-manager non ha la sua iconcina nel tray quando parte, ma c'è sempre l'applet batteria funzionante, e l'applet che regola la frequenza della cpu ora funziona anche dopo un suspend per entrambi i processori (core 2 duo), prima invece sul secondo processore rimaneva fissa sui valori pre-suspend anche se in realtà permetteva di modificarli

----------

